# Newel post ends



## scottishbob (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi can anyone help ? I am making a candy cart, I am using newel posts for the front legs with the
Acorns cut of at the top, this leaves we with the square 10" block with the rounded corner shaped end grain at the top and the rest of the turned section remaining , now I need two blocks for the opposite corners which I am making from 4" square stock 10" long , how do I chamfer or round over the tops of these blocks at the corners of the end grain? (The same as is seen on newel posts where the acorns have been removed) I don't have a lathe….. I hope I have describe this correctly .

Thanks Bob


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

mark it, rough chisel or cut close with the miter box, get out the ol' 4 way rasp and have at it.

Finish up with a Orbital sander with 120 to 180 to remove scratch marks. watch out you don't dig too deep with the rough side of that rasp on the end grain…takes forever to get rid of them. sneak up on it.

That must be some heavy candy.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd start off by making a template for the arch and use that to draw a pattern on all four sides of the block. Then just go at it with a block plane - slightly angled - working to the pencil mark. There's not all that much material to remove, clean it all up with a ros.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Are you talking about a lamb's tongue chamfer? Here's a video.


----------



## scottishbob (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks lads


----------

